# Heat press vs silk screen printing?



## mancam1517 (Dec 25, 2009)

in terms of quality? what is your suggestion? heat press or silk screen printing? 



Honest reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Are you looking to buy or do you want to out source? The ink is the same for both is why I'm asking. If you don't have the space for a screen printer, than get a heatpress and save space.


----------



## mb (Feb 22, 2008)

We use heat transfer vinyl for Names and Number; we enjoy the results.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

A lot less expensive if you can screen print. But heat transfer works just fine. 

As an example-if you have an order for 100 shirts with a 1 color 1 place print the transfers will cost about $150-$175 depending on who you order from. 

You would get them in about 4-5 days unless you paid extra in rush fees or overnght shipping. 

If you screenprint-you can expose a screen and be printing in about 30 minutes. The cost of ink for 100 shirts is under $5 including the chemicals to reclaim the screen. 

That is why we switched.

On the other hand-when you have transfers left over and they want one more-it sure is convienent. 

(We are actually trying to learn the process of printing our own transfers-but we have not yet perfected it. We actually want the best of both worlds.)

I know that this likely does not help!


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

mancam1517 said:


> in terms of quality? what is your suggestion? heat press or silk screen printing?
> 
> 
> 
> Honest reply is highly appreciated.


Quality wise they're pretty equal. A silk screen that is done correctly will last quite a while. You can also purchase heat press transfers that are basically the same as silk screening. A heat press vinyl will also be very durable.


----------



## bshelling35 (May 10, 2009)

The quality is great with heat press vinyl and as far as time screen printing is a better option for larger runs considering you have a detailed design to weed. Trust me I know.


----------



## mancam1517 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! i think i might use heat transfers for my business. it is much comfortable for me. unlike silk screen printing it require a lot of work. thanks guys!


----------



## megatshirts (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a question in this same area..Is Stahls CAD-PRINTZ™ Full Color Digital transfers good? I am thinking about having Stahls make didital transfers, unlimited colors and giving up the screen printing? any help?


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

If your'e looking for a heat press we have two and are selling one. It's in mint condition.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Teamwear said:


> A lot less expensive if you can screen print. But heat transfer works just fine.
> 
> As an example-if you have an order for 100 shirts with a 1 color 1 place print the transfers will cost about $150-$175 depending on who you order from.
> 
> You would get them in about 4-5 days unless you paid extra in rush fees or overnght shipping.


I do plastisol heat press and 100 1 color would run about $125.00 delivered. The shirt costs about $2.00 (S - XL) so 3.25 cost. I would allow about 2 hours for pressing this job. That includes unpacking, printing, folding and repacking the shirts. Heat press is a lot less work so you will make less profit than a screen printer. The screen printer gets to "keep" the $125.00 spent on transfers but has all the prep, print, dry and cleanup work. That involves time and a lot of chemicals I don't want around. I choose heat press to keep chemicals out of the house and it saves a lot of space. With the heat press I can also do apparel vinyl and inkjet prints. It is a very versatile piece of equipment.




> On the other hand-when you have transfers left over and they want one more-it sure is convienent.
> 
> (We are actually trying to learn the process of printing our own transfers-but we have not yet perfected it. We actually want the best of both worlds.)
> 
> I know that this likely does not help!


Each process has advantages and depending on your goals. If I grow large enough to rent a building I will screen print to increase profits. I'll need to in order to buy more equipment and cover the over head I don't have now. I have read "heat pressers" (is that a word) on average make about $25.00 to $30.00 per hour. Screen printers can more than double that but they need to. Up front costs are a lot more.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

subscribed... just getting into this business I'm very interested in everyones opinion on this.


----------



## bindercrazy (May 23, 2010)

I am just starting the t shirt Business and i am doing heat transfers thermo flex plus. They are great for very small runs but weeding takes time... multi color is tough to keep the same on every shirt and it cost about $2.60 for every foot every color used on the roll. I dont buy large quantities of shirts so the cost of a good shirt is $5 and it is time consuming to do. I may be a little on the slow side. lol I mainly do 1 and 2 shirt orders the big ones i have a local printer do. I am now buying the stuff to do silk screen because its cheaper and faster once you have things set up. That is what i am reading everywhere.
It is a very nice look when your done no bleeding and very crisp. Just not a lot of money to be made for me. Just my 2 cents
Dave


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

bindercrazy summed it up perfectly for me.

I'm looking at doing some simple stuff on my own... not at ALL setup for big runs. Will be using my heat press for curing and building my own press (youtees style). I got a buddy that used to work for a printer for years... hates it but he's gonna help me get a feel for it all. Just got to get some supplies now. I've got 6 screens so far.


----------



## bindercrazy (May 23, 2010)

It will be perfect I am goingto do sports names for baseball and that will be perfect


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Isn't vinyl better for that? I know it's not really cheap but neither is emulsion if you are just doing one per screen.

Another thing to look at since you already have a plotter/cutter is using sticker vinyl to make your screen (no emulsion)... sticker vinyl is cheap, as I'm sure you know, and would be quick for screen printing.


----------



## Syke1523 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gilligan can you tell me a little more about the vinyl stickers? I am thinking about starting a small screen printing business. Anyone know of a good site to look up in regards to finding a decent start up press including chemicals and paints and such. thank alot.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm referring to something like Siser Easyweed and using a cutter/plotter to "cad cut" it.

You then weed out what you want to print and stick it directly on the screen and printing through that.

Will be trying this out tomorrow(well, technically today) for the first time!


----------



## monkeymoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Two different business models with two different price points. Define your customers before you choose your method.


----------

